# Oracle FX Plus Pty Ltd - Craig Davidson



## New Investor (12 March 2014)

Hi Guys and Girls i was hoping for a bit of help i have been contacted by oracle fx plus over the phone and by email the guy who phoned me Craig Davidson said he was a senior financial advisor and his authorised number is 453002. But i can only get into view their oracle fx plus website when he gave me a secret password. Does this seem suss? im getting the feeling its a scam does anyone know anything about this company and a financial adviser name  Craig Davidson?

Any help would be appreciated as they are advertising returns on there website which are pretty good, i just want to know if they are a legitimate investment company

thank you


----------



## Joe Blow (12 March 2014)

Some links here that may be of interest:

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Oracl...-COMPANY-Melbourne-Victoria-Australia-1102863
http://www.reviewstalk.com/complaints-reviews/oracle-fx-plus-l43488.html


----------



## New Investor (12 March 2014)

Thanks Joe, can you have a quick look at their site the secret password he gave me was hawks2014 i guess if he has 10 theft and stealing charges i wont be investing with him but is the company completely dodgy in your opinion?



Joe Blow said:


> Some links here that may be of interest:
> 
> http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/Oracl...-COMPANY-Melbourne-Victoria-Australia-1102863
> http://www.reviewstalk.com/complaints-reviews/oracle-fx-plus-l43488.html


----------



## OracleFXPlus (17 March 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Please be advised that Oracle FX Plus has today (17/03/2014) been licenced and is a corporate authorized representative of Olive Financial Markets. Our licence details are as follows:
CAR No.453002
AFSL No. 390906
Craig Davidson Authorised Representative Number: 446882.

Anyone interested can check our licence on the ASIC website here: https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/R...alRegisters.jspx?_adf.ctrl-state=10h2ip6v27_4

Oracle was previously licenced by HLK Group four a couple of days and due to licencing requirements/restrictions we opted to change licencee.

Our website is currently in the final stages of being finalised (checked to make sure that it is compliant to ASIC standards) and that is the reason why it is currently password protected. We anticipate that it will be in full public view by the end of the week. Somehow by means unbeknownst to us, our password has been leaked. For this reason it has today been changed. The only reason it is password protected at the moment is for compliance and reviewing purposes. It will be public only after we receive final approval from our compliance regulators. No client at this stage has been given our password. I believe this is another attempt by our previous employer to smear our name prior to us even having commenced trading!

Furthermore, Mr Craig Davidson does not have a conviction against his name. Our licencee and the regulators are fully aware of his Police Report and they were happy to proceed and licence him. At Oracle FX Plus we are fully compliant. It is important that when you are researching any investment opportunity that you understand all of the risks associated with your decision particularly the company you are about to invest with. You should only ever deal with a company that is licensed and registered with the Australian Securities and Investments Commission (ASIC). This ensures that the company you are reviewing has already been reviewed by the industry regulator (ASIC) and that they comply to very stringent rules set to protect you the consumer.

We ask that should anyone have any questions to please email us at invest@oraclefxplus.com.au or call us on 1300366001.

Kind Regards,
The Oracle FX Plus Team


----------



## dmo (22 March 2014)

New Investor said:


> Thanks Joe, can you have a quick look at their site the secret password he gave me was hawks2014 i guess if he has 10 theft and stealing charges i wont be investing with him but is the company completely dodgy in your opinion?




Stay well clear of oracle fx plus and craig davidson he has been calling me for months too, i felt something was wrong when he emailed me a month ago so i checked online and saw they had no license so i contacted asic showing them the emails he sent to me the last one i gave asic was on the 3rd march 2014. asic told me that any company that is attempting to get you to invest money when they are not licensed is a huge no no. asic aslo said that i shouldnt have anything to do with them based on that and i got the feeling that oracle is not going to be around long  

also what is no conviction: his police report shows he pleaded guilty to 10 charges of theft steal and cheat! those are criminal charges and 10 of them lol and he plead guilty so he is not the sort of person that should be a financial advisor IMO


----------



## New Investor (27 March 2014)

dmo said:


> Stay well clear of oracle fx plus and craig davidson he has been calling me for months too, i felt something was wrong when he emailed me a month ago so i checked online and saw they had no license so i contacted asic showing them the emails he sent to me the last one i gave asic was on the 3rd march 2014. asic told me that any company that is attempting to get you to invest money when they are not licensed is a huge no no. asic aslo said that i shouldnt have anything to do with them based on that and i got the feeling that oracle is not going to be around long
> 
> also what is no conviction: his police report shows he pleaded guilty to 10 charges of theft steal and cheat! those are criminal charges and 10 of them lol and he plead guilty so he is not the sort of person that should be a financial advisor IMO




Craig Davidson and oracle have been trying to get me to pay $7,997 fro months for them to trade FX for me plus i have to put in trading money, i belive they come up with this figure because it is slightly less than the company Craig previously worked for and was fired from because of the 10 stealing theft cheat charges. That company immediately emailed and phoned me explaining why he was termintaed and not to speak with him again about the investment. is this normal?

And has anyone had dealings with olive financial markets or scott morrison or justin richmond? and i would like an explanantion from oracle or olive financial markets on how they can license a person that is guilty of 10 theft cheat and stealing charges? an open forum should be here to help us make informed desicions


----------



## Porper (27 March 2014)

New Investor said:


> Craig Davidson and oracle have been trying to get me to pay $7,997 fro months for them to trade FX for me plus i have to put in trading money




Any person or company ringing you out of the blue should ring the alarm bells straight away. Especially when they are asking for ridiculous amounts of money just to start trading. 

There should be 1 rule. 

Only speak to people/companies that are licenced, have a track record and can be trusted 100.0%. Reputation is everything when it comes to avoiding getting ripped off.


----------

